# Nikon D600 $2700 MSRP??



## Axilrod (Sep 12, 2012)

www.nikonrumors.com
I knew $1500 was a giant pipe dream, but I can't believe it's that close to the d800.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2012)

Since the D800 has been occasionally available on ebay for $2799, $2600 seems a bit out of synch. Maybe they plan to up the price of the D800?


----------



## CANONisOK (Sep 12, 2012)

We need a low D600 price to drive the Canon D6 price down. I always thought $1500 sounded ridiculously low for the quoted specs. But the estimated $2100 US price is too close to the D800.


----------



## nicku (Sep 12, 2012)

(( ... that mean a expensive (around $2500 or more) Canon 6D


----------



## weekendshooter (Sep 12, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> www.nikonrumors.com
> I knew $1500 was a giant pipe dream, but I can't believe it's that close to the d800.



it won't be nearly that close. The $2700 is a direct conversion from yen; at that rate the D800 costs nearly $3500. The US price will more likely be closer to $2000.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 12, 2012)

weekendshooter said:


> Axilrod said:
> 
> 
> > www.nikonrumors.com
> ...



Still substantially more than $1500


----------



## weekendshooter (Sep 12, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> weekendshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Axilrod said:
> ...



We won't know until the official unveiling; it should be sometime tonight I believe. I expected around $1800 from the beginning; the people clamoring for $1500 have always been overly optimistic. I do think they can get it out under $2000 and in that case it's a great deal for people looking to step up to full frame but not wanting the size and price of a D800.

If it's over $2000, then I don't have to kick myself for jumping on a new D700 for $2200 when the price dropped a few months back. Even at $1600-1800 I think the D600 is too much of a step down in build quality and features, despite the new sensor. And yes, I still read CR. I wish NR was half as civilized as (most of) this forum.


----------



## pierceography (Sep 12, 2012)

nicku said:


> (( ... that mean a expensive (around $2500 or more) Canon 6D



I would be shocked if a 6D was less expensive than the current MSRP for the 5D mark II, unless Canon lowered the mark II's price. Frankly, I expect a 6D to be right around $2,500 and Canon to discontinue the 5D mark II to make room in the lineup. Otherwise, the two would cannibalize each others' sales.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2012)

weekendshooter said:


> And yes, I still read CR. I wish NR was half as civilized as (most of) this forum.


 
Civil and thoughtful posts from all photographers are much appreciated.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 12, 2012)

Rumor has it canon is/has already discontinued the 5DMKII. I think the 6D will definitely replace, not compete with it in the very short term here. So they could bring it in at the current 5DII price or higher. Based on recent history bet on higher. With the 5DMKIII way up at $3500, they got lots of room to go higher. I hope its no higher than $2500. Not sure I'd buy it at that, but too close to the 5DIII if it goes any higher. 

-Brian


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting, but m00t.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 12, 2012)

2700? What's the joke. Nikon users should just get D800.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 13, 2012)

pierceography said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > (( ... that mean a expensive (around $2500 or more) Canon 6D
> ...



I don't think so. 5D2 just have to go down. Tech-wise, it's a little bit old already. If Canon thinks it's too low a price for an FF then I agree with you that they will discontinue it. But I hope 6D will directly compete with D600 in terms of specs and pricing.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 13, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> 2700? What's the joke. Nikon users should just get D800.



That's the price in Japan. It's always around $500-700 cheaper anywhere else.


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll guess 1999.99


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

http://www.ryda.com.au/Nikon-D600-DSLR-Camera-Body-Only-p/d600body.htm


http://www.pcworld.idg.com.au/article/436318/australian_store_leaks_new_nikon_d600_camera/


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 13, 2012)

Or 2099.99


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

It's official...

http://www.nikon.com/news/2012/0913_dslr_01.htm


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

$2,200....

http://gizmodo.com/5942781/nikon-d600-a-professional-camera-this-awesome-cannot-possibly-be-this-cheap


----------



## killswitch (Sep 13, 2012)

Nikon D600 just announced, Read more at: http://www.dpreview.com/news/2012/09/13/Nikon-D600-24MP-Full-frame-DSLR-with-39-point-af-and-uncompressed-1080p-video

Shutter speed 1/4000th of a second? :/


----------



## Aglet (Sep 13, 2012)

specs look good, well featured

http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/d600/spec.htm


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 13, 2012)

bbasiaga said:


> Not sure I'd buy it at that, but too close to the 5DIII if it goes any higher.



Canon is in a dilemma here. Of course they'll discontinue the 5d2 (the name 5d3 alone states that), they just kept it around because they raised the 5d3 price tag so high to make money from early adopters.

But the pricing of the 6d will show how Canon expects the 5d3 to develop, because the gap cannot be too large if the 6d hasn't got any distinct features like built-in flash or flip out screen.


----------



## Aglet (Sep 13, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon is in a dilemma here. Of course they'll discontinue the 5d2 (the name 5d3 alone states that), they just kept it around because they raised the 5d3 price tag so high to make money from early adopters.
> 
> But the pricing of the 6d will show how Canon expects the 5d3 to develop, because the gap cannot be too large if the 6d hasn't got any distinct features like built-in flash or flip out screen.



and... keeping 5D3 price high allows 5D2 to look like a bargain in comparison so it will sell out inventory without having to discount it.
Once it's gone the 6D may fill that slot so maybe not real down pressure on 5D3 price.

D600, however, complicates buyers' options if they're not too tied to Canon glass but even then you can sell it and get most equivalents from Nikon.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 13, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> www.nikonrumors.com
> I knew $1500 was a giant pipe dream, but I can't believe it's that close to the d800.



Maybe they took a huge loss undercutting canon with pricing on the d800 and have no option now but to overprice the d600 to make up for the loss?


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 13, 2012)

my take on this ---

the d600 with those specs and build is no real threat to canon at $2200. If anything, its a bad move on nikons part because the price gap between it and the d800 is too low. 

These moves will hurt nikon in the long run I think. The d600 is priced for profit and the d800 is priced at a loss and if you notice the differences in features the d800 is well worth spending the extra $800 on. If the canon 6d ends up running between $1800-2300 and keeps the price of the mk3 around the same rate (maybe drop it to $3300) then nikon better watch out! Yes, d800 's will sell like hot cakes, and the d600 will get passed over by most because what do you get for the extra $800? Weather sealing, 36 mp's, more ISO options, etc etc etc. 

i guess it all depends on the accounting --- is the d800 priced so low because nikon is taking a loss, or, is it due to the deal with sony (IE, less R&D for nikon). these are things we probably will never find out. But, what we will find out soon enough is what the actual specs and price of the 6d will be. If it is priced at $2299, there won't be the big i'm jumping ship situation (the d600 is a nice looking camera, but it's no game changer) ---and I highly doubt the 6d will be a game changer either --- both are more targeted at the consumer crowd, not the pro crowd (with the exception of some pros who may snag either as backup bodies). 

I guess we'll see!


----------



## bvukich (Sep 13, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> weekendshooter said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, I still read CR. I wish NR was half as civilized as (most of) this forum.
> ...



Seconded... We try very hard here to keep this place from devolving into what NR forums have become, and it has nothing to do with their choice of camera brands.


----------



## scokar (Sep 13, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> my take on this ---
> 
> the d600 with those specs and build is no real threat to canon at $2200. If anything, its a bad move on nikons part because the price gap between it and the d800 is too low. [...]



I think its a shot across the bow of the 5D III, at a introductory price of US$2100 from 3 US different retailers.

is the 5D III worth the approximate $800 difference? To me - no.

Can a 6D be "Canonized" (i.e. crippled enough) to not threaten the 5DIII and complete with the D600? I don't know and i'm afraid to know!

I can't wait to find out


----------



## dlleno (Sep 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> It's official...
> 
> http://www.nikon.com/news/2012/0913_dslr_01.htm



yay for the competition, this is an interesting show to watch. I especially like the "advanced basic camera performance" marketing verbiage


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 13, 2012)

scokar said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > my take on this ---
> ...



The d800 is the shot across the bow I think. I own and love my 5d3, for the work I do it's a pretty amazing tool. Native ISO to 6400 on the D600, Native on the 5d3 is 25,600 ---and shots are totally usable up to 12,800, and potentially usable even higher than that. To me, that's worth a lot. Weather sealing ---none on the d600. Buffer on the mk3 is already superior to the d800, and I'm guessing that will continue through to the d600. I just don't see this camera really canabalizing sales from either the d800 or the 5d3 - basically because the vast majority who buy this probably wouldn't be buying either the d800 or the 5d3 anyways. In short, this camera neither interests nor worries me (and I was kind of hoping it would, there is a part of me that wouldn't mind having a nikon body just so i can have and use that damn 14-24!!!!!)


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> scokar said:
> 
> 
> > Chuck Alaimo said:
> ...



+1. well, 14-24 is enough to tide over some to Nikon.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 17, 2012)

The 5D3 is a pro camera and as such it has some important pro features. As a pro I would buy the 5D3 over the D600. As an amateur those features are not so compelling to me, and otherwise the D600 offers me more for much, much less.


----------

